# A wedding gift



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The story goes that my nephew is getting married next weekend. A while back, he asked me if I could make him a box. The idea is, that the box will contain a bottle of wine, and two glasses. On the day of their wedding, my nephew and his fiance will each place a letter that they have written to each other in the box and the box will be closed. On their 5th anniversary, the box will be opened, they will read each other their letters and the will share the wine. He asked if I could come up with an idea for it and this is what I came up with. The box is a walnut box with inlaid maple dovetails. All the hardware is brass. I made the insert for the bottle and the glasses out of walnut. The insert has a removeable "plate" that holds the glasses and the bottle in place. Once they are done their bottle of wine, I have provided a french cleat that they can mount on the wall and display their bottle and glasses in the insert which doubles as a wall display. The box, can then be used to store their wedding keepsakes. I had to give it to them early and from what I could tell, they were both very happy with the results. 
I'm not a fan of the yellow tissue paper, but that's the colour of their wedding and they wanted some colour in there. At least the tissue paper can be removed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing as always buddy! Guess you're back from out east huh?! Welcome back!!


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful box! I love the light and dark contrast on the corners.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I love the idea, great job on the box. Tell your nephew and his new bride I wish them a long and happy life together.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

very nice craftsmanship!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

What a wonderful gift! I love the inlay/double dovetails.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful job ken. Love the inlay dovetails. 
Something I probably couldn't do.
Congrats to them. And I hope they make it for 5 years and then some.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice for sure!! I'm trying to figure out how you did those inlays, very impressive. I like the idea of the wine and letters too.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Beatutiful work as always, Ken (except the yellow tissue paper :laughing.

I'm sure many of us are interested in how you made those dovetails.


----------



## zooker89 (Aug 9, 2012)

very nice design. I am sure they will love it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I really appreciate them. As far as the inlaid dovetail joinery goes. I did a tutorial thread on it quite some time ago and if you are interested, here it is.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

your craftmanship is impressive as usual ken:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Most excellent!! And all this with numb fingers. True craftsmanship. My daughter is also getting married next weekend. If I had an ounce of creativity maybe I could have come up with something like that. Awesome as usual.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

As always Ken, you manage to impress the heck out of me. Very nice job, not only on the box, but the idea itself is outstanding. Glad to see you back making things again.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Brilliant idea and brilliant execution Ken! I may have to steal this idea as a 10th wedding anniversary gift (part of it at least). Love it.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

That box is SICK with details! So well thought out, and the craftsmanship is amazing as always Ken. I'll make you a deal... you send me one of those boxes for my anniversary, and I'll send you one of mine for your birthday!!! lol....:icon_smile:
Truely awesome job Ken.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! Another fantastic Kenbo special. Great job.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, nice box but the dovetail joint is amazing....Great work!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Very Awesome box! IT would be hard not to love it!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool box, man. What's this about having been "out East" and "numb fingers"? I don't know about the numb fingers but the being gone from home makes sense. I was starting to wonder where you'd run off to. Until yesterday or so, I haven't seen you around for awhile. I'm glad you're back and, presumably, doing well.

Excellent work on the box. I'll have to check your double dovetail tutorial when I get a chance.


----------



## Greedo (Jun 25, 2012)

Great idea and great box. Well done. Looks fantastic. Only thing is that McGuigans wine will be off in 5 years time lol. It's a not an ager.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Greedo said:


> Great idea and great box. Well done. Looks fantastic. Only thing is that McGuigans wine will be off in 5 years time lol. It's a not an ager.


 
Thanks for the kind words. As far as the wine..........I didn't purchase it, the couple supplied it and asked me to build around it. I highly doubt it's going to last the five years either. :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

No doubt about it. You are a true craftsman, something for us to aspire to

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kenbo,

Firstly your work is absolutly incredible. I love when you post in the projects forum just so I can see what you have come up with next. I was actually talking to my GF the other day about this gift you made for your friend's wedding and she figured that since her brother is getting married in a few weeks, that would be a great idea for me to give to him. This is just fine with me because it allows me to get some alone time in the shop haha :thumbsup:. I just had one quick question about the box's bottom and top panels. I was wondering if you decided to float them incase of movement during seasonal changes? Or did you just route out the top and drop the piece of walnut in? I am planning on using both maple and walnut for the side an joining them with dovetails. If the box I am making looks half as good as the one shown here I will be a very happy man. :icon_smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

brose1313 said:


> Kenbo,
> 
> Firstly your work is absolutly incredible. I love when you post in the projects forum just so I can see what you have come up with next. I was actually talking to my GF the other day about this gift you made for your friend's wedding and she figured that since her brother is getting married in a few weeks, that would be a great idea for me to give to him. This is just fine with me because it allows me to get some alone time in the shop haha :thumbsup:. I just had one quick question about the box's bottom and top panels. I was wondering if you decided to float them incase of movement during seasonal changes? Or did you just route out the top and drop the piece of walnut in? I am planning on using both maple and walnut for the side an joining them with dovetails. If the box I am making looks half as good as the one shown here I will be a very happy man. :icon_smile:


The top and bottom of the box has a rabbet cut all the way around. From there, the panel was glued in. The panel is made from 2" wide X 1/4" thick slats. I'm not too concerned with the movement on this one.


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> The top and bottom of the box has a rabbet cut all the way around. From there, the panel was glued in. The panel is made from 2" wide X 1/4" thick slats. I'm not too concerned with the movement on this one.


I appreciate your response. Your work is most definitely something to look up to. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Dec 31, 2009)

*Wedding gift*

That is a great idea! They will have a very special 5th anniversary with that gift. And the workmanship is great too.


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome work. Those dovetails are very impressive. Great design and craftsmanship


----------

